# Need advice for light



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

Dear friends, 
i have a 54 gal corner tank and i would like to get some advice on what would be the best economic option from LED lights i could get as i would like to have all type of Coral in my tank so the light would be sufficient.

thank you all in advance


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

maybe a hydra 26 or a xr15


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

I have a ai hydra 52 and director for sale


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

What is the price?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Either one of those options are hardly "economical" however buying a used AI Hydra or Sol, Kessel, or Radion is most defenatly the way to go for sure. Save a few bucks and buy used but stay on top in terms of quality.


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

thank you all


----------

